
China space station Tiangong-1 could secretly be hurtling towards Earth - bencevans
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/china-space-station-tiangong-1-could-secretly-be-hurtling-towards-earth-astronomers-say-a7132401.html
======
RRWagner
Everything in orbit is hurtling towards Earth, just "horizontally" fast enough
at the same time to keep missing it. :)

------
Pica_soO
Good thing it doesn't have a nuclear battery..

